# Suck and Blow Shooters?



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello, has anyone ever used these suck and blow shooters before? They look really fun and something that most people probably would never have seen before so the novelty of them seems to be a good idea, I'm thinking of buying the vials separately and making the jello shots myself, maybe with some kind of game or questions that can be asked and if you get the question right you get to do a shot, any ideas/suggestions? And I've never actually made jello shots before, so I'm not too sure about how much alcohol to use in each tube, and also which jello flavours taste best with the alcohol? I think I'm going to use Vodka.

Any comments would be appreciated!!


----------



## shrmndlit (Aug 25, 2008)

Have not seen those before but do the shots every year we color code them as to how much vodka they have in them. Hint get the cheapest vodka you can find you do not taste it at all. We make the red ones with everclear and make sure everyone knows what is in it and what each color means.


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

search the party ideas, experiences, and recipes forum for "drink recipes". you'll find TONS of helpful info including where to buy the tubes, recipes for different jello shots. i did it yesterday and found all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Shemhamforash (Oct 16, 2008)

If you are talking about the suck and blow shooters you get from the liquor store that you can get in various flavors in packs of 4 or single, then I've tried them. The aren't great, but not to bad either. You'd be better off making your own jello shots. The suck and blows are more of a novelty item where it takes two people to do it. The "liquor" in the suck and blows is an orange wine (well at least that was in mine) and was 13%.


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

Bar Supplies.com : Shotgun Jello Shooters


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

Says you can get the empty tubes at Spencers! Woo hoo...off to Spencers! LOL


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everyone! I think I'll get the empty tubes from Spencers and make the jello shots myself, and I like the idea of doing different colours for different types of alcohol!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am doing jello shots this year. Orange ones with rum and black cherry with vodka. I am going to arrange them on a round platter to look like a jackolantern with the dark ones for the eyes nose and mouth and orange filling in the rest of the space.


----------



## FearIsNeverBoring (Aug 22, 2008)

I ordered 30 empty tubes from the Suck and Blow website. It came with recipes included. We are going to incorporate them into a game. I am going to set a tub in the middle of a card table, fill the tub with ice, and put the jello filled tubes in the ice. At some point I am going to ask for 5 or 6 couples to volunteer for the "Suck and Blow Game". I will assign each couple a number 1-6 or 1-5 with 6 being "wild". Each couple will have to roll the die on the card table. If they roll their assigned number they get to grab a suck and blow and "suck and blow". They'll have to do 3 to 6 tubes depending on the amount of alcohol I put into them and their willingness to do several. Whoever finishes the assigned number of tubes first, wins a prize. This will probably require some protection for the floor as I don't expect it all to make it fully into their mouths.


----------



## ZACTAK (Sep 17, 2008)

I had never heard of them until I saw this thread. I decided to go out and buy some. I am having friends coming in from all over the state to celebrate and so some don't know each other. I figured this would be a good way for everyone to get to know each other, so this will be my ice breaker. I found mine at Spencer's Gifts in the mall.


----------



## Stout (Oct 28, 2010)

I know I'm digging up an old thread but what is Spencer's? I assume some type of store, but I'm from Canada and haven't heard of it.

I've bought the shotgun shooters before however, if I order them now I won't get them before Halloween. So, _I'm thinking of making some tubes of my own._ What type of store do you guys think I could find a clear tube I could cut and then put a cap on?

Any help would be much appreciated!
James


----------

